# Blueberry- Dispensary



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 3, 2011)

Well i stopped by one of the few dispensaries that has seeds..and of course they don't carry their best strains..only mediocre ones in my opinion. Seems like they are hiding the good stuff in the back... :hairpull:  Well i perused through the seeds and saw white rhino, white rhino x ak 47, purple rhino, lavender. I also saw a couple packs of blueberry. I remembered hearing some buzz here about some blueberry so i decided to get that. I asked who the breeder was, if it was from a company, the girl on the other side just shrugged..I think she was expecting her good looks to make up for it though.:hubba: 

Here they are:
**Does this strain share characteristics of the 'blueberry' you guys are familiar with?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

we cant tell from a seed :rofl:


gotta plant it


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally have never grown any Blueberry that I was impressed with.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for input...Well i guess i will give at least 1 or 2 beans a shot @ outside just for experience purposes..


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 14, 2011)

Just finished a Blueberry cheese (blue cheese) grow.  It is very nice, a very up high with no burned out effect.  It needed much less nutes then my previous Grand Daddy Purple grow.  It looks and smells delicious.  I bought it from clones at Harbor Side in Oakland.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 14, 2011)

I smoked some Blueberry not to long ago and was disappointed with it.  The high was not as good as i've heard, and it didn't last long at all.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah there are always good and bad ones. I guess you just have to give it a shot and hope for the best. :watchplant:  

I planted 3 seeds of those in pots about 3 days ago...they all germed but i did detect some mold growing from the root tip!!!!!! I was bummed and decided to plant it anyway. I used the moist papertowel in ziploc method. Can someone tell me what went wrong!?!?! Could it be the seeds that are bad or what!?

Anyway...Just hoping to get some sprouts... Nothing has popped up the soil!!! :hairpull:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 14, 2011)

I grew DJ Shorts Blueberry two years ago (the link for bud pic of the year below shows what it ended up looking like outdoors).  The plants got very tall, over 9 feet.  Long kola's and a nice color at the end.  They cloned well too.  I did not name it the best in the garden that year, but it was not the least either.  Go for the minimum 8 weeks and maybe a bit longer, IMO.  I couldn't because of winter setting in.

Good luck to you.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats messed up that the dispencery doesnt even know the breeders of the seeds they sell.  

Ive never been dissapointed with any blueberry strain ive grown.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 28, 2011)

Once again, I know it is a little late, but thanks for the information, tc and maine. Glad the 3 seeds I germinated popped, and on the go already.

tc: Sadly I do not have room for 9 foot plants... I wish!!! I will be doing this outdoor grow in a limited fashion. That is because I will be trying to conceal the plants as much as possible.. Meaning that direct sunlight that they would be getting if planted in the open will be lost. On top of that, I will be trying lst method on most if not ALL of the plants I grow.

Good luck to you and to me.


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

9 foot +....


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 28, 2011)

Right before the chop..?  Those are sick, Hick..LOL:giggle:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on Hick. You just love making me drool. Looks like a killer strain. 
What is it? 
Can't wait to see your updates...


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2011)

Just days before the chop..  Allegedly, Blueberry doc. Clones that finished in mid October a few years back. She had a slight berry aroma in flower, and a rather "earthy" flavor. I'd put potency around a 7, on 1-10 scale.


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 29, 2011)

Phewww. I love looking at those pictures... wonderful. Black leaves??? Probably first time I see that. I am assuming you gave it a proper(complete) feeding schedule???


----------

